
Trump fires Sally Yates after acting US attorney general contradicted travel ban - Cozumel
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/jan/30/justice-department-trump-immigration-acting-attorney-general-sally-yates
======
junto
He's slowly removing the project that are willing to stand against him. By
using extreme executive orders he's able to test the water, and see who is
willing to support him regardless of how extreme his actions are. He's
cleaning house.

